# [SOLVED] DTV Converter Box



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a Magnavox DTV Converter Box. It converts digital TV signals to analog. I plugged it in and got some channels. But then I decided to rewire it into my DVD player. I didn't get as much channels so I rewired it back the original way. It still didn't get the other channels. Then I noticed some wrong connections. I changed them, and now I don't get any channels. What's wrong?
-TechNoah
P.S.
I called the support and they told me to call the number on the box. When I called that number, I got prerecorded message thanking me for calling some company that was not Magnavox.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: DTV Converter Box*

I hope this is in the right place


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DTV Converter Box*

Verify how it should be connected in the setup or User Manual.

I don't know why you would connect it to your DVD player. I've not seen any DVD players with tuners, unless it's a VCR/DVD combo. In any case, no matter how it's connected, it should receive and tune the same number of channels. 

Aside from that, return/exchange it.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: DTV Converter Box*

Sorry It took so long to answer back. I plugged it into the DVD player because you can put a coaxial cord into it and it will pick up those channel signals and play them. The channel changer switches L1, to L2, to L3, to channels 2-99 (and more, I think, if you set it up in the setup). It is a Panasonic DMR E55.
-TechNoah
P.S. Everything is plugged in right. I actually didn't get it to work on the DVD player (the channels appear on the screen, when tuned to the input that the Converter Box is on, as 3.1, 28.2, etc.).


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: DTV Converter Box*

Also (strangely) the Converter Box is listed under DVD Players on the Magnavox site (well, actually the whole site is confusing). 
-TechNoah


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: DTV Converter Box*

Found out the problem. Bright House guy came to setup new Internet and it wouldn't work because the coaxial wasn't working. He went outside and fixed it! Now it works with the TV (Found old antenna and plugged it into Converter Box. ch. 1-99 provided through HOA.). Have the coaxial signal running through DVD player then to TV (so I could record. I actually recorded yesterdays Bucs game. They lost ).


----------

